# IUI February /March 2017



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody having IUI in Feb or March 2017.

Good luck

Sharry


----------



## KokoUK (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi ladies,

I had my first IUI last month that sadly wasn't successful, so here I am, on to number two!

I've done CD3-7 on 100mg of Clomid and had my first scan yesterday. I had 6 follicles which i'm a little concerned about...i really don't want this to be a cancelled cycle.  Last cycle i only had one dominant follicle so i'm quite surprised that i've responded so much more this month. :/

i'm back to the clinic on Friday for a second scan and if all goes well, IUI will be Monday.  Fingers crossed that 4 of those follies stop growing!!!! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Favouritecolourblue (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi, I had my IUI today. Now on the sofa napping! 
One unsuccessful IVF and in previous IUI attempt over-stimulated. Just pleased I got a crack at it this time.


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi koko 
I had second IUI done today so officially in the ttw!!
On cd 10 I had 3 follicles one 16mm and the other two at 13mm when I went back on day 12 for another scan my 16mm had become dominate an grown to 19mm and the other too hadn't grow so with any luck maybe only a couple of yours will grow and become dominant. Then your cycle won't be cancelled. 
I was hoping for two mature follicle but I guess I should be happy with one good size one.


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Just wanted to wish everyone lots of luck xx

I will be posting here eventually as my 1st cycle will be in March eek!


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi ladies!  I'm hoping to start my first iui later this month.  We are doing a 3 cycle package so might do consecutive months.  Previously had 2 failed icsi cycles with my partners TESE sperm (first one was a mc) so now we are moving to donor sperm and doing the 3 iuis.  I'm very nervous about the donor side of things and keep freaking out so might wait until march!  Feeling impatient though so will probably do first go this month.....


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello everyone,

good luck to those who have already inseminated  

hopefully i will be doing my first IUI in the middle of this month - January IUI abandoned as lining was too thick (17mm)

Kokouk, was your first IUI medicated? have you always been on 100mg Clomid? I was on 50mg last time and i had no response. Now they are putting me on 150mg which is a huge jump and I'm worried this cycle will be cancelled due to over stimulation.

Magicpillow - I'm using donor sperm also, it is a little daunting but try to think of a positive outcome  

good luck!


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi all, I started with menopur injections on Sunday. DH just gave me the last one (thank goodness), ive been raging ... like bad pmt raging today 😠! My first scan is tomorrow. This is out first of 3 cycles so a little unsure of what to expect timing wise, hopefully it will become clearer tomorrow. 
Good luck everyone, it'll be nice to share the journey with other people in the same situation. 

X


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi All,

I kicked off my second round of IUI in Jan and am now coming to the end of my tww! I've held of from posting because I've been trying (and not succeeding) not to think about it too much because I was so crushed last time. 
I did Gonal F and Suprecur again and despite massively dropping the doseage on the GF I still over stimulated and had 7 follicles, so had to have another follicle reduction, which whilst not fun was done under sedation! 
They've suggested that if I'm not successful this time I move to and IVF lite cycle next time round because I react so well to the drugs - I'm praying it doesnt come to that because I think I'm going to be working away alot the next few months and its bloody difficult to explain why I need so much time off for appointments etc, especially as its a new-ish job! What does everyone else tell their work?

Also I was put both the progesterone pesseries and Oestrogen this time?! Has anyone else had that? My hormones/symptoms have been going crazy much worse than last time, nausea, dizziness, cramping, sore boobs! I so want to believe this is a sign of something, but in reality know its the drugs!
When do you guys test? They told me 16dpIUI, but I keep reading about people testing on day 12 and 13?

Take care all - Heidi x


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Wishing you lots of luck Heidi - I hope you get your BFP  

I haven't really had to deal with the work problem yet. I get one day off every couple of weeks, which I've so far used for my baseline tests/scans. I'm planning to do my first IUI in March and have managed to book two weeks annual leave, which will start a few days after af should arrive. I fear I might regret having so much time to myself (I bet I will be googling everything!) but I just wanted to be relaxed and not worry about work as I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi gals,

good luck testing Heidi  

I'm quite lucky in that the clinic I'm working with is about 20-25 mins drive from where i work. For my first scan i had no idea how long it would take so i told work i had to go have moles removed!!! then of course i was back every 2nd day for more scans so i just kept the whole mole thing going - i'm sure every one thinks I'm the 'Moliest' person in the world  

They kept asking me about my (non existing) moles so for my last appointment i arranged it on my lunch break and i was only about ten mins late back - nobody noticed, but then they ask where and what i had for lunch - i was absolutely starving telling them about this wonderful lunch i had just had   feel like such a liar these days  

hopefully it will be worth it x


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Heidi, 
It's incredibly difficult to manage work, I've had to come clean and tell my boss and the two guys I work with as a big part of my job involves working away and travelling. I've had to take a lot of time out for appointments so far, and again today we have a first scan at 12noon. It's impossible to plan my work diary because I don't know how many times I'll need to go for scans next week. I've wondered if I'd be better taking some time out, as I'm finding work to be stressing me out (the added hormones probably arent helping either!) My team tell me I am the only one worrying about it and it's in my head. But still, I feel they're working harder and away from home more because of me. 

If anyone has any tips for keeping calm through this to aid stress levels I'd be grateful! 🙆

Hayley x


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Its so hard isnt it, For me its made worse by the fact that I've only been there since August, and whilst I know I'm not doing anything wrong, I can't help feeling guilty that I'm actively trying to get pregnant so soon after joining there - especially as a single woman (using DS)!! Even though it shouldnt make a damn bit of difference!

Its going to get harder too as my next role will pretty much have me working in Amsterdam 4-5 days a week?!! If this round doesn't work I might plan to take sometime off around when my next period would be due so that I dont have to worry about it!?
Its a massive firm so I know they can't discriminate against me in any way, but I just dont know anyone well enough to be honest yet, which I find really hard!!

Heidi x


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi all,

Currently on CD8 after taking 50g Clomid (CD2-CD6) had an U/S today and doc found 3 decent follicles, 2 are more prominant at 11m and 10mm and the other is around 8mm. I have to go back on CD13 to check on progress of the follies, fingers crossed 2 have developed and the smaller one doesn't as anything over 2 follies means they will abandon the cycle. My lining was measuring at 5.8mm today which I've been told is good. 

Good luck to all! 

xox


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Hope everyone is as well as can be 😚

Just been for first scan, they're very pleased. I have one follicle at 16.5mm, and one at 10mm. Lining looks good too. I have another scan booked tomorrow morning with an expectation we'll be doing the treatment Monday.  

Totally wasn't expecting that! I thought I'd be tripping to the hospital for scans throughout next week. Especially as I normally have quite a long cycle. It's definitely becoming real now!

x x x


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hahaha, really enjoyed reading all your messages - very funny hearing your scan excuses. 

Turtle dove - that's amazing! Wishing you lots of luck  

I've finally reserved my donor - I found out today that I'm CMV positive. I've never been so happy to have a disease before


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you ☺
Another scan today shows a follicle at 20mm and one at 11mm (+5 small ones). Lining is at 10.9, the nurse said it's textbook perfect. I have a release injection to do at 6am tomorrow morning 😯😴 then treatment is booked for 11am Monday.  
I've booked Monday and Tuesday off work to just relax and turn my work phone off! 
I'm excited and apprehensive at the same time! Any tips for things i should be doing? Ive read eating a 5th of pineapple (including core) helps, not sure if its just an old wives tale .... but im willing to try anything! Anyone else planned to start treatment next week? 
X


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

So many of us going for IUI this month. 

After cancelling our last cycle due to 3 big 20+mm follicles on day 10 we are trying again this month without clomid. 
Had my first blood test to try and and check for ovulation today, hoping this will detect it more accurately than just the clearblue tests since I keep reading about false positives, don't use first morning urine, DO use FMU, test at night/afternoon/lunch...
Today was day 9, I'm expecting the surge on Monday(day 11) with IUI on day 12...let's see what the bloodwork says


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Been having ewcm but no positive clearblue ovulation tests yet which I didn't think was bad as today was just CD10...however my clinic just called and said today's bloodwork said I had a surge and we're scheduled for IUI tomorrow. Hmmm. Obviously the blood tests should be more accurate but it seems so early.


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes rainbowmum, this is what surprised me. I don't normally ovulate until around day 19. Tomorrow is day 10 for me too, when our iui is planned. It all seems very fast, I've only had two scans - no blood tests or ovulation tests although I've been on hormone injections so I guess everything is a bit more sped up. I do wonder (I know I shouldnt) what this will do to my cycle after if we don't catch. 
Good luck tomorrow! 
X


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck for you too, we'd have the same due date ;-) 

To be fair, it's just one day early for me and considering the last two attempts didn't work we might as well try something a little different.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Thought I'd jump in on the thread if that's OK? My partner had her 2nd round of unmedicated IUI on Saturday and our OTD is the 20th. We felt so guilty when we got pregnant first time round, knowing full well that many of the women we'd spent time with in the waiting room had likely been trying for years, but the guilt soon left us when we lost our little man at 16 weeks. We're not going to do anything different this time round, the pineapple is on the go again and the coffee is now decaf! I know we're only a couple of days into the 2ww, but I'm feeling a lot more chilled out this time, maybe because the disappointment of not being pregnant in two weeks time will never be as bad as what we went through in October. I'm trying to be realistic, I know we've only got a 10% chance of success, but my brain is saying "well if it worked the first time, and surely the hospital knows what they're doing, then it should work this time round too"!! 

Anyway, I wish everyone every success this month and hopefully there will be lots of new babies in October/November.


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Starmaker. So sorry to hear about your loss,  fingers crossed everything goes right for you this time around  
I have a pineapple at the ready too! Do you have to eat the core bit? 

We're now in the 2ww period. I have a feeling this may well be the longest 2 weeks known to man! 
Rainbowmum  how did you get on? At least it wasn't as uncomfortable as having a HSG, I was certainly grateful for that! 

X x


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Turtle Dove,

Yeah you eat the core, which is pretty tough going! I've read that you only should eat it for the first 5 days past ovulation/treatment though, the bromelain is meant to increase the chance of successful implanatation, but after that it supposedly can increase miscarriage. Don't know if that's true or not, but better to be on the safe side.

I'm pretty slammed in work at the minute so I'm hoping it'll be a welcome distraction come next week, when no doubt I'll be annoying the hell out of my partner with symptom spotting. To be honest, it's still all a bit surreal, our boy should have been here in 10 weeks time, but instead we're back in the 2ww and wondering if it's a sign that our potential due date will be the first anniversary of our little boy.

When is your OTD?xx


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi starmaker, 

They said I could test two weeks from today the 20th .... but to perhaps wait a couple of days after that (like that's going to happen!). Which is probably right if your partner had the iui Saturday and your otd is the 20th. 

I think you just have to do the best you can in these situations and not look too much into the symptoms and signs. We lost family members last year and wanted some good news so badly. Yet here we are a year later and no further in our lives. I have everything crossed for all the ladies on here, to get to this stage is such an emotional toll in itself  

I read the same thing about pineapple, might try griddling it in the hope it softens it! I had all intentions of being super healthy but my sister in law popped round with cream cakes earlier, and the dh has just bought chocolate, xbiscuits and cheese straws home! Oops! 

X


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Turtledove, no my IUI are very easy and I don't usually feel a thing, though I've been having quite a bit of brown spotting since this afternoon and just hoping all the 'discharge and blood' hasn't washed out the sperm as well. 
My OTD is the 20th as well, but I will be testing from day 10 onwards with trusty FRER that I've just ordered from ebay and also getting the clearblue digital, no waiting for me ;-) 

I might quickly grab a pineapple tomorrow even though I didn't do it when I fell pregnant with my daughter. 

Starmaker, so sorry for your loss. Fingers crossed that this is your lucky month!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Good luck testing on the 20th Feb ladies. All going according to plan ill be in for my cd10 scan on that day and I'm praying all is ok as i dont want to overstimulate on this cycle!

Rainbow mum - ive wondered about the spotting around ovulation time, and how it may effect the sperm? have you asked the clinic about this? i did plan on asking before insemination, and i will do this time,  but its always interesting to hear different doctors views?

for those on the 2ww ive heard selenium is good for implantation. It can be bought as a food supplement. organic eggs and organic pumpkin seeds is also a good source.

best of luck all, i know the 2ww is hard but i cant wait to catch up with you all


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Emma,

I've been nibbling on Brazil nuts, just 3/4 a day since Sunday.  I believe they are a good source of selenium too. 

I had a bit of spotting after the iui yesterday which the nurse told me might happen and not not to worry about - it was a small scratch from the procedure. Not sure if that's the same thing you're referring to? I guess where I was bleeding from must have been the cervix area and the sperm was sent past there anyway. 

Rainbowmum , do you recommend the FR tests? I had been using a clear blue monitor previously but abandoned this month (biggest waste of money ever) so I don't have any tests yet.  

X


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

Starmaker: nice to meet you! Sorry for your loss, I've never been pg but can imagine to upset involved when losing something you've wanted so much. Good luck for round 2 though!

Turtle dove & Rainbow mum: good luck keeping sane & patient during this 2ww!

Emma: hope your CD10 scan goes well 

We're off to have CD13 scan tomorrow, fingers crossed follies are all good an ready. What's all this about pineapple? How much should I eat of it once IUI has been done?

xox


----------



## KokoUK (Jan 1, 2017)

Emma82 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> good luck to those who have already inseminated
> 
> ...


Hi Emma,

So sorry for the late reply. I've only ever been on 100mg. I initially though it may be a bit much but it turns out i didn't respond all that great to it either (only 1 follicle). This month i'm on 100mg again. At the first scan on CD9 i had several follicles all growing much slower than last month. I was scanned again yesterday on CD16 and they've all stopped growing except 1 again! So we've gone from the panic of a cancelled cycle to relief that it's going ahead, but slightly disappointed that there isn't one more growing.

How are you doing?


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Scan went well I think, 1 follie at 17mm and 1 at 12-14mm, there are around 8 more but all under 10mm.  Doc says that 1 is good although I would have liked 2, just for better chances! Womb lining is looking good at 9.5mm and IUI has been scheduled for 12 noon tomorrow.

One question - I did the trigger shot myself but I was rushed a little bit and forgot to leave it in for the full 10 seconds, maybe more like 5. Will this ruin things?

So, time to put some positive vibes in our lives!


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Can I be cheeky asking how much everyone is paying for a cycle of IUI? 

Our sperm costs £950 each time and IUI with HFEA fees is about £650 plus I spent £100 on being monitored for ovulation, which ended up only being 2 blood tests, so didn't really get my money's worth there. So roundabout £1700 per try.


----------



## KokoUK (Jan 1, 2017)

We are doing our IUI's at a clinic in Denmark near Cryos.  It's only £200 for the entire procedure, including all scans.  It's also saving us the crazy shipping fees from Cryos! In total we pay about £800 a month, including medication.


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I did consider Denmark a few years ago but ended up just going for London Women's Clinic and luckily it worked first time. 
Now that we're trying for baby number 2 we are keen on using sibling sperm, which really what bumps up the price since it's £950 each time. 
If this third and final try doesn't work out, maybe we need to look into our options again, but with a 2.5 year old it's a little tricky flying to Denmark once a month.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi RainbowMum, thanks for your kind thoughts and best wishes, fingers crossed we get lucky first time again! At the minute we're not paying for our IUI as we live in Scotland, so we're entitled to 3x unstimulated IUI, 3x stimulated IUI, and 2/3 goes at IVF. I think our hospital charges ~£700 unstimulated and ~£1400 stimulated if you go private and that includes HFEA fees, scans, bloods, consultations etc. We bought our donor sperm from Cryos over two years ago and in that time the price has almost doubled, just hoping we don't need to buy too much more of it!! Your sperm is very expensive!!

Kymwithfreckles - thank you for your kind thoughts too. How did you get on today? At home with your feet up now I hope, but via a supermarket for that all important pineapple!! 😂

AFM, the first week seems to be flying past and I'm not annoying either myself or my partner anywhere near as much as I thought I would. No symptoms as yet other than peeing more than normal, which did happen the last time, but I'm putting it down to the pineapple and increased water intake!! Got a sneaky suspicion that partner thinks she is pregnant, but doesn't wanna get my hopes up just in case, I guess we'll see next weekend!


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, I don't think I realised that same sex couples get free iui in Scotland, how amazing!
For our daughter, I had treatment in London and the clinic had their own sperm bank, which appealed to me as there was no wait, no shipping etc...back then one vial/amp cost £800.(now it's £950)
Our current clinic also has their own sperm bank and we could save about £300 if we used theirs, but since we want full siblings we suck up the extra money and try with the donor we used initially. 
Unfortunately the stock is very low and this is our last try for a good while. I'd probably have to go back to work and start filling up our savings before we could talk about trying again and by then I'm sure the last 2 or 3 samples would probably be gone. But hopefully we don't have to ;-)


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi all, 

Sorry been off the radar the last couple of days. I've given up on the pineapple, lasted 2 days ... I usually love pineapple but it just tasted bland .... even the bunny wasn't interested and she usually loves it!  

We live in Derbyshire and get 3 rounds of iui and one go at ivf on the NHS.  I believe they are due to stop offering the iui, we're lucky we just scraped in. We could only just qualify due to me having low amh (did you hear what they said on the news yesterday about womens working conditions effecting egg counts?!!) Anyway, the results were on the border for the range they would treat on the NHS.  It really is a postcode lottery. Wow starmaker, you guys up north get looked after! 

Hope everything went OK today kymwithfrekkles 

Really feeling anxious about the next two weeks, getting het up over silly things  

Xxx


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Following this thread and wishing you all lots and lots of luck xxx

I'll be paying £650 for the donor sperm (from my clinic's bank) and £790 for an unmedicated IUI - so I'm anticipating about £1,400 in total. I have savings but I'm really reluctant to chuck them at treatment at this stage, so I'm using a credit card (for the first time in my life!!!!). If my attempt in March is unsuccessful I'm not sure when I'll cycle again, it'll depend on work, money and how I'm feeling about it all  .


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

RainbowMum - Yeah, considering the block grant we receive from Westminster is worth much less than what we contribute to the U.K economy, the Scottish Government has got its priorities right in terms of our NHS and education system. But don't get me started on politics at the minute!!   

32Flavours - good luck when your time comes around, we are proof that it can work first time round.

Turtle Dove - an aversion to a specific food, hmmmm....a sign perhaps?!?!? 

I hope everyone else is doing well. Do we have anyone testing soon or are we all around the 19/20th??


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

32flavours, with my daughter it worked on the first try so it really is possible. I see from your signature that you were rejeceted as an egg donor, may I ask why? It's something I would consider if this doesn't work out but I would need to lose quite a bit of weight first to be even considered


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey all!

Rainbow Mum - we're paying £950 for sperm also from LSB. Our donor of choice was from a bank in the US but Homerton Hospital doesn't accept donations from them  Our IUI procedure is £650 a pop and the meds have cost me £30 so circa £1600 for us each time. It's a financial killer right!?

Starmaker - thank you! I haven't managed to get my hands on any bloody pineapple but my nurse laughed when I asked her if it works so I'm just trying my best to relax and think what will be will be.

AFM, 1st IUI is done! Really strange lying there and thinking that I could be pregnant in 2 weeks! All went well although I've found that I have had some cramping last night that woke me up and a strange stomach ache all morning. Did anyone else get that? Surely it's way too early for implantation pains?


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

kymwithfreckles - congrats on being PUPO, I hope your first 2ww goes quickly for you. DP experienced slight backache and pains in her legs (both times), but I'm convinced it's because shes a bit unfit, and having her legs up in stirrups was the cause. She's adamant though that its "a different kind of pain" from a muscular one, I guess we'll just have to wait and see!!


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you Starmaker28 and Rainbowmum - lovely to hear that success on the 1st go is possible    

Rainbowmum - it was all a bit strange to be honest. The first clinic wouldn't give me a reason, they just said I didn't meet their criteria. I asked if it had to do with my family history and their response was "well, and things... just try somewhere else I'm sure you'll be accepted". I was really frustrated by it at the time, but took their advice and tried somewhere else. The second clinic wouldn't accept me because my grandfather and father have atrial fibrillation (a very common heart arrhythmia that occurs in most elderly people). Again, I found this difficult to understand as it's basically a side effect of getting old and not a genetic disease . To be honest I didn't pursue egg-sharing at the clinic I'm with now as I just assumed I'd be in for another disappointment - if this doesn't work out though I might ask about it. If it reassures you at all when I was on the egg-sharing forum a lot of people were accepted and their clinics didn't seem to be as strict as the ones I was applying to, and I think there was some flexibility in the BMI at times.


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Evening all, 

We'll it's been 5 days and I'm feeling like I'm going to start my period? I've been vile the last couple of days, pmt perhaps or side effects of the hormone drugs? 

I'm not feeling very hopeful  

X


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Turtle Dove,

Don't give up hope, its way too early to know for sure. Last time my partner was absolutely convinced her period was due but we got lucky. Not been down the drugs route yet, so I'm afraid I can't advise on that aspect. Keep your chin up.xx


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Morning all,

4DPO and this 2ww wait is killing me! In my mind I know that my sore nipples and increased sex drive (wahey on that front   ) can't be down to early pg signs as implantation won't have occurred yet but still I keep symptom spotting and driving myself and wife crazy!


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey Kim, hang in there, hopefully some of your days will start passing by faster as time goes on. I remember driving my DP nuts last time with my symptom spotting, but she was so understanding and thankfully didn't get too annoyed with me. This time I've tried to chill out a bit more, though I think she's scrutinising every little twinge she's getting. Today she is 9dpo and so far there's been a bit of constipation, increased urination and a slight pulling feeling on her left side. Last time she had achy breasts by this point, but nada this time, so who knows what's going on! Our OTD is a week today, but we actually think she started her cycle a day earlier than we told the hospital, so we're probably gonna test over the weekend. At least if it's negative then we can deal with it before going back to work on Monday. And if it's positive.....well the worrying will continue until we get our first scan at 8 weeks....and then do a Harmony test at week 9-10....I live for the day that I no longer have anything to worry about, but I don't think that will ever happen!! 😂😂


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

We're 7dpo and I'm getting impatient....I'm having increased urination (but then I think I try to drink more) and a bit of a 'dull' feeling down below(womb area)

I'm trying to remain realistic but I think it's just 'self protection' because if I keep telling myself that it probably hasn't worked I might not be as disappointed and depressed as after the last two unsuccessful IUI.


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey, 
I'm now 7dpo, had a blood test today to confirm if I ovulated. 
I'm not feeling anything other than the usual period type feelings. No breast changes, nothing. Then again I've never been pregnant in my life, so I guess I don't know how I should feel! 
I've bought some early pregnancy tests and am planning on testing Sunday,  one day before the otd. Like you say starmaker, I'd rather not have to deal with bad news on a Monday morning.  We can't cycle next month because dh is on a long weekend stag do at the crucial time, I'm not very happy about it but I suppose it can't be helped. Life must go on!  

I have everything crossed for a miracle.   this 2 weeks is awful!!! 

xxx


----------



## Favouritecolourblue (Mar 27, 2016)

My OTD is on Wednesday. I tested early yesterday as my partner had to fly to America for work and we wanted to do a test together. It was negative. I know that it's very unlikely that it will be positive on Wed but I can't help reading signs- my acne is awful, for example, much worse than the IVF and stopped IUI I've already done. It's been such a difficult time. I wish I'd taken more time off work-it was so stressful and I'm sure that the stress has affected my chances of success. 
Good luck to everyone on this thread xxx


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi ladies
I'm 12dpiui and tested this morning with very faint positive and again tonight and it's got even darker, I tested out my trigger and had negative test 9,10,11dp Iui so I'm hoping this is it. I thought I was seeing things but I keep checking and it's still there. I'm keeping everything crossed for everyone and even myself at this stage.


----------



## Favouritecolourblue (Mar 27, 2016)

Good luck, Becca x


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow sounds like exciting news Becca x


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Anybody else getting cramps? Seem to be worse at night and I'm having trouble sleeping.  Could be AF of course ......either that or I'm imagining it!  
If it's AF it's gna be a *bad* one


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats Becca  

Turtledove: I feel ya! I have a few odd symptoms, so if it does turn out to be AF, it's going to be awful.

Night sweats for the past 2-3 nights have been terrible, bloating is fairly major and my nipples were sore much earlier than I expected for AF. The sooner I can test the better!


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Kym you had the trigger, didn't you? Are you on progesterone? I think both of those can mimic pregnancy symptoms

I tested today at 10dpiui and not sure if I see something because I want to or because it's really there. It's the faintest line EVER so I'm going to have to be a little bit more patient and try again tomorrow to see if it isn't just an evap line. With my daughter I managed to wait until 12dpiui so not sure why I'm in such a hurry


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey Rainbow,

Yep, I had the trigger shot. I kind of think that my "symptoms" are more likely to be a result of that. I am seriously bloated too which I don't imagine would be a sign of pregnancy so early on. Having never been pregnant, it makes it even more confusing!

I seem to have a really bad mood on me today too for no reason really, typical sign of AF for me. I think I'm just going to mentally count myself out of the running this month, at least that way if/when I go get a BFN it hopefully won't be too much of a shock.

Sorry Rainbow - sent too early!

No I'm not on progesterone.

Good luck for you with testing again, I really hope the line sticks!


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Rainbow mum that sounds like a maybe to me. Fingers crossed! 
I'm working away from home this week, back home tomorrow. It's kinda worked out well as the long hours have kept my mind off it .... slightly! However I'm not sure what the impact of working long hours with stress will have had. Just can't win. I'll probably test Saturday if AF hasn't arrived by then. Had these bubbly cramps ongoing and I'm so so tired. (That could be the 4.30am start talking) 


I'm not on any progesterone either.


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Something very peculiar is going on with my nipples.... just the left one to be precise. I have a hole in it, with something hard in the middle of it I dare'nt touch? They both look a bit odd? Darker maybe. 
Am I imagining things again, I may just have some strange nipple disease 

[Que some frantic googling - I swear if anyone ever checks my Google history ]

x


----------



## Minkle (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello all

After lurking here for a few weeks I thought I'd make myself known!

Had my first IUI today.  I was a little apprehensive about the procedure but it was ok.  Now for the most painful part...the next two weeks!  My lining was a bit on the thin side at the last scan on Wednesday so I'm on Cyclogest twice a day. 

It's been really helpful and reassuring to read all your posts.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi everyone (and welcome Minkle). Well we've been trying to keep our heads down and just get on with life this past week. DP has been suffering from a nice head cold, sore throat etc, but other than that nothing is new. While she has had no symptoms either way recently, she is convinced that it's not to be this month. However, her mother text this morning and informed her that she had a dream she was pregnant (she doesn't know we are trying again), so maybe that's a good sign!! Anyway, I think we'll be testing tomorrow at 14dpo, that is unless AF appears before then. Will keep you posted, and good luck to all those testing soon, one way or another, the wait is almost over.xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning everyone, BFN for us I'm afraid. No sign of the witch yet, but we used a CBD, which I'm guessing is pretty reliable, so I guess that's us out this month. 😔 Probably be a month or two before we try again. Good luck everyone.xx


----------



## Favouritecolourblue (Mar 27, 2016)

It was a BFN for me too. Good luck to everyone still waiting x


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

BFN here too


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

tested again yesterday and BFP (faint but definitely there), digi still negative so I'm hoping that will be positive tomorrow.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

RainbowMum - did you get a faint positive? If so, was this on a FRER and then a negative on the CBD?

I don't know if I'm clutching at straws, but I'm wondering if we've just tested too early. Looking back on fertility friend, DP's AF defo came on the 23rd not 22nd (only slight spotting late evening), she ovulated on the 3rd, IUI on the 4th and since we lost our baby, her cycle is more like 29/30 days rather than the 28 we had previously told the hospital. So really our OTD should be the 21st and not the 20th, making today 3 days too early, and not just one day like we thought. I guess we'll just have to wait til AF shows up, but I'm driving myself nuts!!


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Starmaker, yes it was a faint positive on frer (but not a 'squinter') and negative on digital on day 11piui. 
I don't go by how many days before your period this is though as for me since I ovulate early it was 7 days before next period. 

Test day should be 14 days after IUI, so if yours was done on the 4th, most clinics would give you the 18th as official test date.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

AF appeared this morning, so definitely out this month. 😔


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

So sorry Starmaker, Turle Dove and Favouritecolourblue. Will you all be trying again? 

I took a digital test this morning and seeing the actual word 'pregnant' has made it official and I'm happy to say that the 3rd and final try for a sibling has worked! Now begins the long 5 week wait until the early scan at our clinic.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Congratulations RainbowMum, fantastic news! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!! 

We've just contacted the hospital to let them know our result and that AF has appeared today, and are hoping we can squeeze our way into another cycle in March. Not really sure of their protocol on how long we should leave it between cycles, but considering we were unmedicated, I'd like to think we could go straight back into it. We're probably pushing our luck, but if you don't ask you don't get right?!?


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I did September and October back to back


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Congratulations Rainbowmum  

No AF yet but it's on its way  
Not sure if we can try again this month as DH is away the weekend after next on a stag do in Barcelona, depends on when AF arrives. If it's tomorrow we may consider it,  any later it's pushing it incase the meds don't work as fast as they did this month. I am working away again from Tuesday so I don't really fancy doing the injections myself either.

Feeling pretty deflated about it all tbh.  

We're in the process of looking for a new house, ours sold in November.  I'm not sure how much stress contributes but between the house and work I'm sure it's not helping. Maybe a month break might help (as long as the April bank holidays don't scupper things like they did at xmas)


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I've been away for some time now - travelling a lot - trying to catch up with you all now.

I'm so sorry to hear of so many BFN's on this thread    best of luck to you all on your next attempt.

Congrats to Becca and Rainbowmum - how exciting and best of luck with your pregnancy.

I'm on cd11 and I'm going for my first scan in the next hour.  Ive had my Clomid dose upped from 50mg to 150mg but I'm not feeling hopeful about having more than one follie this time. I don't feel any different than i did last month. And with all the travelling and time difference between here and Ireland i wasn't taking the clomid at the correct times.. I'm now shattered tired so not sure if this is going to be a good cycle.

anyway ill know more later and will take it from there.

Good luck all.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Just back from scan.....Just as i thought - not much response to the clomid even though they tripled my dose (IRON WOMAN)  

She couldn't find anything on the left but she thinks some fluid is blocking the follie   and on the right there was a few, the biggest being 9mm....so the follies are growing at a glacial pace the same as last month.  My lining is growing fast, just like last month - 10.5mm

back in on Saturday for another scan. I don't think everything is going to be as perfect as they are aiming for with me so i think i'm just Guna go for it when i get my surge! 

Has anyones clinic mentioned fluid blocking a tube before?


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi all,

All of my "symptoms" have disappeared minus the sore nipples but timing wise, that would make sense for AF. I don;t have any cramps just yet but due to my odd cycle, it could come any day between Friday and next week Thursday so I guess I won't know for a while if we're fully out. I do have the feeling in my gut that it's going to be a negative for us though this month, it's just a feeling that I can't shake. Stupidly I tested today with a cheapie from Boots and as expected, negative. I think I'm just trying to prepare myself for the inevitable... 

Sorry for the BFN's Starmaker, Turtle & Blue. Wishing you all so much luck for your next round. 

I'm a bit of a Debbie Downer today...so apologies for the super negative post!

x


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Kymwithfreckles I'm on a downer again today too, another day and another bfn. Officially two weeks from iui today, the test was 100% negative this morning....not even a hint of a maybe. 

Emma82, nice to hear from you. Shame you've not come back to a happy bunch! Not heard of fluid blockages sorry, sounds like you've had a busy time of it. Is there anything else the clinic can give you instead of clomid? I had metapur injections and always wondered why, as most people seem to get clomid. I thinks it's perhaps my age, low AMH and whatever drug the clinic prefer? 
Good luck for your next scan anyway, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

I also forgot to wish you luck Emma, fingers crossed this goes smoothly for you.

Turtle ... tbh I think we are probably putting too much pressure on ourselves, I knew the statistics for IUI's working 1st time around. Still, doesn't stop you thinking that you could be a part of that small percentage eh?!

Cheer up hun, hope your next cycle goes smoothly! x


----------



## Willowbrook2008 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi all.
I'm currently awaiting my AF to start my first IUI round. I've bought enough donor sperm for 3 cycles. I'm currently single, no known fertility problems so praying it will work! 
Had my drugs delivered at the weekend & my injection teach booked at the clinic tomorrow morning. Just need Day one to arrive ASAP now! Eek! X


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Very sorry to read of the BFNs this month - sending you all lots of baby dust for your next attempts xx

Huge congratulations to Rainbowmum and Becca  so chuffed for you both!

I met with the nurse today and I'm happy to say that I've ticked all the boxes and can start cycling in March (1st go and unmedicated). So nervous but so excited too! 

If March isn't successful I plan to go again in April, but that would be a medicated cycle. I want to book a bit of time off work in April in lieu of this - a week - to help ease my stress and stop the scans interfering too much. Can anyone advise which week is best to have off and is most scan-heavy? The week you get af or the one leading up to IUI?


----------



## Minkle (Jan 19, 2017)

Can anyone offer any advice/insight.  

I had my IUI Friday morning so I'm now 3 dpiui.  Just in the last hour I have had some quite strong twinges/sharp pains low on the right side of my abdomen (side my one dominant follicle was).  It's like a fairly bad stitch type pain that gets worse as I breathe and my stomach expands slightly.  It's slightly worse if I touch it.  It's not a pain I've had before.

I've read a lot that people tend to have twinges etc during the tww and it's really hard to know if this is normal or anything to be concerned about.  No other symptoms, e.g. temperature, bleeding etc.  

As per sod's law, this has started in the evening and although my clinic has an out of hours number I don't want to bother them if this is normal (and besides what could they do - be cautious and tell me to go to A&E)?  

I have PCOS.  Could it be a cyst and if so would I need to be seen urgently?

Grateful for any views/similar experience.


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Minkle,

Can't really really help but I would call their out of hours number - just to be on the safe side xx


----------



## Minkle (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks 32Flavours.  I just called them as the pain is quite intense.  I spoke to the clinic director and she wasn't at all concerned.  She said it can be quite normal if you took a trigger shot and also when taking Cyclogest.  She said she'd only be concerned if things changed like I started to be sick and just advised paracetamol and rest.

It's put my mind at rest even if my body is still bloody sore!


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Please to hear that Minkle - poor you though . Every time they scan I end up with pain 24/48 hours later, it's just no fun is it!! I hope you feel better tomorrow and good luck with your 2ww  xx


----------



## Minkle (Jan 19, 2017)

32Flavours, this is my first cycle and was medicated (Gonal F, trigger shot and Cyclogest).  I had my scans day 8, 11, 13 and IUI day 15.  A lot of places do a baseline scan too at the start of your cycle but mine don't for some reason.  My follicle was slightly on the slow growing side I think, so some people might get away with one less scan perhaps.


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you for that Minkle  I think I'll take the week off after af is due in that case - I'm lucky as it also falls around all the April bank holidays (but I'll be even luckier if I don't need the April cycle because March works out haha) xx


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi minkle, 

I had sharp pains on one side the day after after the iui....not quite as bad as you're describing. My sister in law swears she gets it every month when she ovulates. 

32flavours, I can't quite remember I think I had the first scan on day 8 after 5 injections of menopur. I then had another injection and scan day 9, then the procedure on day 11 after the trigger shot. I think from medication to scans it seemed quite quick to me? 
Good luck anyway. 

Still no AF for me day 14 past iui .... will test again tomorrow if I can face it. I would have thought a positive would have shown up by now if it was good news though.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello,

Chin up Kymie and turtledove - I'm on a downer myself..... i thought that at least this month i could have my first IUI but things keep getting in the way... its so horrible getting negative feedback from scans - i was not prepared for the the news i got yesterday... she said she can see a swollen structure on my left side, she's pretty sure its a blocked tube but that can only be confirmed with a HSG...i cant have a HSG this month because I"m on a medicated cycle so she will continue scanning to see if follicles on the right prove to be the dominant ones.

Its so frustrating because i didn't have this last month so I'm putting it down to the clomid.. Turtledove, she suggested injections to me yesterday but i think I'm guna go ohh natural next time as i don't have known fertility problems and my gut feeling is to give my body a rest but she's adamant i take injections....good luck testing again!!

Good luck Willowbrook!

32flavours great to hear you are getting started....i would love time off in the days leading to ovulation.... scan week as i call it... its tricky with work for me.

good luck all - ill let you know how i get on saturday   x


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Af arrived. Boo!


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Awww Turtle - I'm sorry. If it's any consolation, I won't be too far behind you! 

Big hugs


----------



## Minkle (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for your reply, Turtle and sorry to hear it wasn't your month.  Fingers crossed for next time.

Woke up today and pain has completely gone so it's a mystery.  I really hope it wasn't ovulation pain as if that's the case the IUI timing would have been way off and would probably mean I hadn't reacted to the trigger shot. 

I hate all the guessing games we have to play with our own bodies!


----------



## KokoUK (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi ladies,

It looks like our 2nd IUI hasn't worked, again.I'm due AF tomorrow and just had a bfn.  

I'm so sorry to all the others in the same boat this month.  I honestly don't know how we all stay so sane. 

I've just spoken to my fertility specialist and he's planning to take me off of the clomid and try me on injectable's to see if i respond better.  I'm assuming he's talking about Gonal F, which i really don't know much about.  Has anyone else been on the injectable's?  How were they?  

I have everything crossed for those still to test.  Good luck!!! xx


----------



## Minkle (Jan 19, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Koko.

I've just had my first IUI with Gonal F and for me it was absolutely fine (unlike Clomid which made me mad and feel awful!).  Doing the injections was easier than I thought (thought I might wimp out and get the OH to do them but I was ok).  I think if you're ok with needles it's no biggie.  It doesn't hurt as the needles on the pre-loaded pens are so fine.  I didn't have any side effects either although I know everyone is different.  I am now on Cyclogest post IUI and I've had more problems with those side effects than doing the Gonal F.

Wishing you luck x


----------



## KokoUK (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you so much, Minkle.

It's really reassuring to know it's not anywhere near as bad as clomid.  I was fine the first month of 100mg and thought i had miraculously bypassed the crazy stuff, but this month it has caught up with me!   

I don't mind needles, so that's not worrying me too much. Although, when my OH does my trigger shot, i laugh hysterically for no reason (must be nerves) but i'm going to end up with a snapped needle in me one of these days if i keep that up. haha

The best of luck to you, too!!


----------



## Minkle (Jan 19, 2017)

If you can do the trigger shot you will be fine.  That has a slightly thicker needle and stung me a tiny bit whereas the Gonal F I barely felt.

Hindsight is always 20/20 but I regret doing 6 months of Clomid.  It had such awful side effects for me and got us nowhere.  I guess you don't know until you try these things.


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

After the 2 unsuccessful cycles and abandoned clomid cycle I'm glad we made one change and decided to track ovulation with blood test even though I didn't at first believe the results since it said I surged on day 11! If we hadn't done, we might have done IUI the day after and it would have still not worked. 

So sorry to hear of your BFN Koko


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey all,

We'll be joining the club of BFN's this cycle as we did a first response test this morning (14DPO) and it was negative as expected.

Do you think I should ring the clinic re the dosage of Clomid as I only had one dominant follicle or in your experience will the doctors tell me when we need to make changes?

x


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Yet more BFNs, this has been a bad month all round for most so far. Sorry to hear your news Koko and Kym, good luck going forward in the future.

We've been using the digital clearblue ovulation monitor since last May/June and also get early morning bloods at the hospital. First time round DP got bloods taken on CD 8, 10, 11 and 13 and got her surge on the CB at 6am on CD13 (nothing at 9pm on CD12). They had us back in that afternoon for IUI and we got pregnant. Second time round we only had bloods taken on CD11 and 13, CB surged at 6pm on CD13 (nothing at 6am), but they didn't have us in for treatment until the following day at 2pm, and we didn't get pregnant. I know that many things have to go right to make a baby, but I had a niggle in my mind that their timing was off. We've managed to push our way into another cycle in March and DP is in for bloods again on Wednesday. We are absolutely convinced that she'll surge again two days later, and if that's the case we'll be doing everything in our power this time to make sure she is given the IUI treatment on the same day. Timing really is everything, especially when using frozen DS!!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello,

So, went for cd16 scan on Saturday... i really thought they were guna do procedure then but my lining was too thick AGAIN   it was 10.5 on cd11 and it was at 17mm on cd16 - really disappointed. Doc is now sending me for a d&c next week to scrap lining of uterus which i am absolutely dreading!! really worried that the d&c will mess about with my cycle and even do damage to uterus.

hopefully alll goes well and i can try again next month   they want to put me on clomid and injections next time - i dont know what to do!

Best of luck to you all x


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh no Emma - never straight forward is it?! Good luck for the scrape! 

AF arrived for me on Sat so Clomid has been restarted and we'll see what happens this cycle.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

No it isn't - its so frustrating, i wish i had patients lol

she also said she thinks she can see a blockage on one tube, but cant be sure unless i have a hsg - last month when i had scans there was no blockage so i dont understand how in the space of 4 weeks a blockage can appear?  

she said it could be the stimulation...ive been googling the crap out of it and i cant see anything on clomid causing a blockage...so annoying, if clomid caused it then i dont want to take it again next month.

anyway....ill go get scrapped and seee what happens next month  

best of luck starting again x


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello everyone, I have been reading your posts and will be joining you, scans and first IUI over the next week!

Sorry for everyone who has been unsuccessful, and congratulations to those newly expectant mums!


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice to see you in this thread, Poly-Anna   not long to go now!  

Wishing everyone who is cycling this month lots and lots of luck xx

I anticipate I'll be joining you all in about 2 weeks (if all goes to plan!)


----------



## Minkle (Jan 19, 2017)

Morning all

My OTD is tomorrow and I was thinking last night that I would test today but when I woke up I decided not to for some reason.  I wish I had now!  How long do you think you have to build up urine again before testing?

I don't know why I resisted testing this morning.  I'm in such a funny mood.  I'm 90% sure this isn't the month as I've not really had any symptoms except the odd very mild and fleeting cramp.  

Feeling a bit


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Welcome Polly Anna and good luck!

Minkle - good luck for testing today/tomorrow!

We're going for CD10 scan on Monday so fingers crossed the follies are progressing as expected. I have the awful clomid bloat again this month so I'm feeling mildly positive that everything inside is working as expected!


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Minkle - what did you decide to do in the end? I guess you would need to wait as many hours as possible to get a strong concentration... good luck for when you do test    

Kymwithfreckles - I hope your scan goes well and that the clomid is doing it's job!

I'm just in limbo waiting for CD1 - realistically won't be until next Tuesday/Wednesday, trying not to get impatient but I just can't wait to start treatment now!


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi everyone (again), 

So we're back in the 2ww wait after DP surged this morning just as we expected, and we had our 3rd IUI this afternoon. Already feeling much more positive than last month, the timing just seemed all wrong and we felt a bit rushed after the procedure too. By a stroke of luck, the nurse that did our first treatment back in July took the bloods on Wednesday morning, and we jokingly asked if we could have her again if we were back today, and she said of course!! So it's now time to drive ourselves nuts again, DP will probably stick with the pineapple theory again and maybe I'll throw a few Brasil nuts into the mix too!! 😀


----------



## Minkle (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey 32Flavours - I tested after a few hours and it was a BFN.  Tested first thing Friday morning and it was the same  

No sign of AF so the clinic has advised me to test again Monday morning and then if another BFN (most likely) to stop the Cyclogest as that's probably preventing AF from starting. 

I knew it was statistically unlikely to work and especially on the first go but still feel a little bit sad.  My OH and I said we'd do 3 IUIs before moving to IVF but I now have this irrational  (?) feeling that perhaps we should move straight to IVF.  I have time to think things through as we're not doing back to back cycles.

Good luck for your first cycle next week.


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry for the BFN (so far) @ Minkle... it's a tough journey, even when like me and you, we're only at the beginning. 

I went for my CD10 ultrasound today and it showed RO - 1 x 8mm, 2 x 10mm & 1 x 13.5mm LO - 1 x 21mm! I was not expecting such a large growth so quickly. We've been booked in for IUI on Weds and I'll be triggering tomorrow if I haven't had an LH surge by then.

I don't know if the sudden growth is a good or bad thing... only time will tell I suppose.

Ciao for now


----------



## KokoUK (Jan 1, 2017)

Minkle, i'm so sorry you've had a bfn and i'm sorry you're so sad.  It's an awful feeling, isn't it.    Like you and your OH, we agreed to do 3 IUI's and see what happened.  We're on to the third this month and I'm not sure which route we'll take after, if any.  The thought of IVF fills me with dread

Are you going to do another IUI in the next few months?

Kym, I had my CD10 ultrasound this afternoon, too. It sounds like you've got 1 or two perfect follies.  I had one on my right ovary at 17mm, one at 11mm on my left and my lining was 12.  It seems i've responded a bit better to the gonal f than i did with clomid. Got one more injection tonight, trigger tomorrow and IUI thursday evening. Ill keep everything crossed that all goes well for you and it's a success.


----------



## Minkle (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words and support Kym and Koko and good luck with your treatments.  

I'm feeling quite a bit better after having a few days off work (it was a good thing to have annual leave left to use up!).  I've been really chilling - reading, listening to podcasts and playing some puzzle games on the Playstation (that's a new pastime for me!).  I even had a sneaky glass of red when we went out for lunch today.

As to what happens next...I think we probably will do IUI again.  It's unfortunate timing this month as our clinic is moving into new premises and has to get the HFEA paperwork in order before they can start treatments which means a couple of weeks where they can't start people on new cycles.  I'm going to see it as a month off from all the relentless testing and drugs and try to relax.  

Can I ask, what made people do IUI rather than IVF knowing the chances are lower?  Just curious to hear people's perspectives on it all.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Minkle, sorry to hear about your BFN, I hope you'll have more luck next time. My partner and I live in Scotland and are entitled to 3 rounds of unmedicated IUI, 3 rounds of medicated IUI and then 2 rounds of IVF on the NHS. We are currently on our 3rd unmedicated cycle, and like you are now considering what to do next if this one is unsuccessful. My partner isn't keen on doing down the medicated route, and we are thinking about jumping straight to IVF rather than wasting anymore time and money on additional donor sperm, but once you've made that decision you can't go backwards, so we are still dithering. Since my partner got pregnant on her first IUI, we have asked about potentially doing another 3 rounds of unmedicated IUI instead, seeing as the success rates between both methods aren't hugely different, and we're currently waiting to hear what the hospital says on that one. Basically we were advised from the very start of this whole process to take as much free treatment as we can get!

Kim and Koko - Wishing you both luck for your next cycles.


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your BFN Minkle xx I understand your thought process about jumping straight to IVF.

I chose IUI because aside from PCO I don't have any known issues; also stumping up £6000 for IVF and getting a BFN would be very difficult for me to swallow! IUI means I can at least afford to have a few attempts, although I suppose logically I will end up spending the 6k anyway


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Sounding good KoKo, your follies all sound like they could grow quite nicely by Thursday. I'm on Clomid, not tried anything else and so far I keep being advised that my body is responding well to the drug. Good luck & you too keep us posted!!

Minkle: we are based in East London and our CCG doesn't offer us any IUI's for free as a same sex couple. We have to pay for 6 rounds ourselves, if after those 6 rounds it hasn't worked we will be entitled to 3 rounds of funded IVF. I suppose we opted for the IUI because a) it's less invasive b) i'm relatively young with no known issues except PCOS c) we hope it won't take as much as 6 rounds and so therefore may be more cost effective.  We did also toy with the idea of jumping straight to IVF last month when our first cycle didn't work but as my wife pointed out, how would we feel if we had spent all of that money on IVF to receive a BFN? On top of the inevitable devistation we felt that we would have wasted one of our "free" goes. Lots to think about but I'm sure you'll come up with the solution that works for you!

As for us, we triggered this morning and booked in for IUI tomorrow PM. X


----------



## Minkle (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your replies and thoughts.  I kind of forgot that we are all in different boats when it comes to NHS funding and it makes absolute sense that people who are entitled to various treatment options take those up.  Unfortunately where we live there is no longer any offer of fertility treatment on the NHS except Clomid (except in very extreme circumstances such as cancer survivors or people with HIV, I think).

I shall still ponder on things.  I just have this nagging feeling that IUI will not work for us and I don't want to lose time.  I will be 36 soon and OH is 39 this year and keeps saying he doesn't want to be an old dad!  On the other hand I know I should approach things with a positive attitude as I'm sure negativity doesn't help things.


----------



## Minkle (Jan 19, 2017)

Good luck with the IUI tomorrow, Kym


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear about BFN Minkle - stay positive...it is so difficult, i know!

Best of luck today kim and everyone else this month.

update on me.....I had my D&C on Friday - it wasn't as bad as i thought....I was completely knocked out for it.  Hopefully that will do the job for us and we can finally go attempt our first IUI.

AF is due in a weeks time, I'm not sure how delayed it will be because of D&C. my doctor said it should come as normal because hormones are still working.

Also, not sure i want to go back on Clomid - they have been driving me nuts, feels like my ovaries are playing tennis with each other a full week after ovulation....think ill go straight to injections this month they might speed things up for us - I'm worried lining will start growing fast again!

anyway guna go with the flow   and try to stay positive... good luck all x


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Good luck today, Kym   and best of luck with this cycle Emma  

Afm, af seems to be arriving (right on schedule) so fingers crossed I'll be phoning the clinic later to book my first scan.


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello all!

Kym, how was your IUI today? Minkle, sorry to hear about your BFN! Koku, how did it go for you? Emma, best wishes for later this month! 32Flavours, yay!!

I had my IUI yesterday afternoon after triggering on Monday night. I'm worried that the follicle might not have been big enough (it was 18mm on Monday morning), but on the plus side the donor sperm had great motility! Joining the 2ww


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Good Luck Poly-Anna - !8mm sounds like a good size to me. I generally ovulate when my follies get to that size without trigger  

32Flavours.....can i ask? why did you have a HSG?? peace of mind or doctors orders?


----------



## KokoUK (Jan 1, 2017)

Kym:  We were based in East London, too, until Sept last year when we moved to Denmark where the treatments are more than half the price.  We didn't even try with the NHS. Being a same sex couple, and our ages coupled with my pcos, we knew we didn't have the luxury of the long waiting process we'd have to go through.  We used Gennet (City Fertility) in Farringdon before we moved as they were far more reasonable in their pricing's than the other London clinics, but it was still extortionate! I hope everything went well with your IUI.  Ive got everything crossed for you!  

Poly-Anna - I go for my IUI tonight.  We did our trigger shot on tuesday night around midnight, so there's a 42 hour gap. I've been doing 36 hours previously but the Dr and I both think i'm a late ovulator so we're trying this. I've woken up feeling really crampy so that's a good sign at least! Looking forward to be joining you in the 2ww!    How are you feeling? 18mm is definitely big enough. I believe Dr's say 18-24mm is optimum size? Are you using Cryos?


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's wishes & good luck to all of you going through your IUI's and those in the dreaded 2ww!

Koko: I've read so much about DK, wish we'd had the capability to move there for treatment but due to work etc it just wasn't feasible. Nor to fly back and forth each month. I hope it all works out for you both. The NHS is great but it always seems to fall short just at the very moment you need it!

Our 2nd IUI is done and the procedure went well except for my cervix being a bit tricky for the nurse to grab! Follicles were a good size but our donor sperm only washed up at 5.5 million this time which was dissapointing. I suppose we're holding out the hope of just needing one!


----------



## Emz999 (Mar 9, 2017)

Good evening ladies, I have read numerous posts and have gotten most of the answers to so many questions from you lovely lot - so thank you.  
DP and I are currently in the midst of our very 1st Stimulated IUI. Currently on Suprecur and 50 Gonal F (started at 37.5) daily and today was CD 8 with a check up scan of the follies only 2 of note really 1 at 6 and the other just over 9 so back in on Monday CD12 after the increase to Gonal F so fingers crossed those little uns have grown a bit more. xx


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Maybe 18mm is quite ok Emma! The doctor said to let my egg grow a bit more but I had my flight home booked for the next evening so had to trigger. They did my IUI only 20 hours after triggering, I thought that might be because triggering is quicker than natural ovulation, but it doesn't sound like it if I go by your doctor, Koko! Yes I'm using a Cryos donor   . My tummy's been feeling weird for the last two days, but perhaps that's from the medication?

Welcome Emz, good luck on your treatment!


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Emma82 said:


> Good Luck Poly-Anna - !8mm sounds like a good size to me. I generally ovulate when my follies get to that size without trigger
> 
> 32Flavours.....can i ask? why did you have a HSG?? peace of mind or doctors orders?


Hi Emma,

Yes, the Doctor said I needed to have it if I was having IUI. All the tests seem to have a very short expiry though, and I've been told I'll need re-scanning again if I'm not successful after April .

Af did arrive in the end (woohoo) so my first scan is booked for next Wednesday


----------



## Aimeemarie93 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi all,

I've just been reading through all of your posts over the past months and thought I'd join in! 

I'm sorry to all of you who haven't had the baby luck this month and congrats to all of you who have and good luck to those who are still going! 

My partner and I are due to start out first cycle of IUI next week - all dependent on AF arriving when she is meant to! I will be having daily injections of Menopur, a low dose at 75mg which I assume is due to my age! I don't have any problems but my partners sperm was low in numbers before wash at 6m but after wash they shot up to 9m - so fingers crossed!

Any advice you can all offer would be great!

Thanks ladies  xxx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi All,

Apologies for crashing the conversation, but my head is all over the place at the moment! I last posted at the beginning of feb as I was coming to the end of my tww following my second round of IUI with DS. Following that I got a BFN and what appeared to be a standard AF for me, 2-3 days of light bleeding - (I'm lucky thats the norm for me) 
As you can all imagine, I was devasted, I'd massively struggled with the hormones I'd been taking so getting a BFN just felt like a kick in the gut and I was getting my head around what I would do next.

I'm now four weeks later (and still struggling to be fair) and whilst the hormones didn't dissapear entirely (I've still been really weepy and moody and tired), they did reduced significantly and I was getting back to normalacy just about.

But I'm a month later and I'm now 4 days late for AF?! I know that technically HPT's aren't accurate for everyone, but am I crazy to think there's a chance that a BFN from 3HPT (taken between days 12-16PIUI) and what seemed to be a AF could be wrong?
I've been tracking my cycle for a few years now and I'm normally really regular getting AF between days 25-28 (I'm now going on day 32), but could the hormones I was taking last month be mucking around with that still?

I know I should just take a test and find out, but even the thought of buying one scares me, its like I'm afraid to hope and then find out its another BFN?  

I'm just feeling a little crazy at the moment!!


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Suzanna,

Sorry to hear you've been feeling up and down with it all. If I was in your shoes I would definitely test again - obviously don't want to get your hopes up but sometimes you can bleed early in pregnancy around the time of your period (and baby is absolutely fine). On the other hand I would think there is a chance that the hormones could have messed the timings up (although I'm not sure as I haven't been there myself). 

Sorry to have not been of much help!!

Good luck if you decide to test again xx


----------



## Emz999 (Mar 9, 2017)

Evening ladies, I hope you are all well and keeping positive.
Suzanna although I don't have any experience to fall back on just yet, I would completely parrot what 32flavours has advised and take a test it's probably the only way to set your mind to rest. 

I too had a bit of a disappointing day. Had another scan of the follies (CD12) and after the increase to the Gonal F they've barely grown a mm. So the dose has been increased again up to 75 now. Back in on Wed CD14 with fingers and toes crossed. Xx


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Evening Emz! Shame about your follies, fingers crossed for Wednesday!

I agree with the ladies above, you should definitely test, Suzanna. Are you planning to have more treatment if you get a definite negative this time round?

Hello Aimeemarie, good luck on your treatment


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Emz dont worry about the slow growing follies....mine grow at a glacial pace!!! even with stimulation they grow very slow....but they grow!!

i've been doing some research on the HSG test...apparently it dramatically increases your chances of getting pregnant...even if you don't have blocked tubes.... it cleans any gunk out from the tubes and makes it very easy for sperm to meet egg.... i'm thinking of having one done as soon as AF arrives and then leaves again!!


----------



## Emz999 (Mar 9, 2017)

Morning ladies - I hope you are well. How is everyone getting along? 
I just been for my scan of the follies and again not much change 🙁 I have been changed to Menopur (75)until Friday CD16 where if they haven't grown then it'll be an abandoned cycle which is a bit of a downer. Again all fingers and toes crossed for Friday. 🤞🏼


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh Emz, so sorry to hear that - I really hope Friday brings you some positive news and that the new drug/dose is just what you need   . 

I'm well, had my first scan today on CD8 with quite a surprising result. I already have an 18mm follicle, so the clinic are getting all excited and suggesting triggering on Friday (CD10) if I don't naturally surge before then. All well and good, but from my previous cycles I know I won't surge until CD12/13 - so looks like a trigger shot for me. I'm about to go and do some research on the whole thing now (because I'm sad like that and like to know exactly what's going on   ).


----------



## Emz999 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi 32Flavours - thanks for the encouragement. Could I possibly ask if you're on Stimms and what dosage if so? Just like you I like to know as much as I can and compare everything  . Good luck for Fri x


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Emz 

This is actually a natural cycle - I apparently just have beastly follicles! If I knew the secret I would definitely share it with you lol.
Do you know much about the trigger shots - can they give them too soon or anything? 
I'm now fretting I'll miss my surge! Xx


----------



## Emz999 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey 32Flavours,

All I know in regards to the trigger shots is they will only give mine once 1/2 no more than 3 follies are >18mm. Then they will do the trigger 36hrs later. My Clinic has said if the follies aren't responding after being increased to 75 they probably wont this time round and AF  will rear her ugly head.

We'll see Friday but I have a feeling this was my test run as it were.

Are you O testing?


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Emz,

It must be very disappointing for you, but I like your mentality that it's a bit of a test run.
How big are your follies at the moment? I would say there's still hope, and the clinic are also learning how to get the best response from your body.  I also just read that follies tend to be smaller with medication anyway (compared to natural) although of course you still need that crucial 18mm. Really hoping magic happens for you in the next 48hrs!!

I'm doing home test kits yes, and all completely negative so far - I've been testing for 1-2 days just in case (even though I thought it was insanely early). I think I will just have to trust in the clinic and in the trigger shot! I have to email the nurse everyday with an update - crazy!


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Emz - it has just come to me while doing my food shop that there is a "secret" you could try. What milk do you drink? Before this I drank lacto free semi-skimmed, but I did some reading and apparently switching to whole milk can improve ovulation by 38%! It's to do with the hormones in it apparently, as semi skimmed has more male hormones - whereas whole milk is full of the female ones. Long shot but isn't anything worth a go!?


----------



## Emz999 (Mar 9, 2017)

32Flavours - thanks for the milk advice I normally drink BOB milk which is less than 2% so will pop and get some tonight. We. Can only try I guess & anything is definitely worth ago. 

My follies are only 12mm at best. So some way to go I think. 
My lining is responding ok but seems to still be on the small side. 

I just can't help but think what an extra couple of days is going to do? Surely they won't grow enough by Friday. But we'll see. 
Thank you for the all the chat and advice. It really does help.


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Emz,

Definitely give the milk thing a try; out of all the stuff I read about diet etc that was the only thing that really stuck out to me as worth changing (along with a little less caffeine of course). I really hope it gives you a boost - have a big glass before bed tonight and pretend it's wine 

You never know, they could be about there by Friday if everything falls into place. I think they can grow 2-3mm a day, well probably more with the drugs to be fair. So try and keep positive as it's not impossible . Really enjoyed chatting to you too, this board is such a lifesaver. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that we both have good news on Friday xx


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Emz,

I went through the exact same thing as you on my first cycle. on my first scan. On cd11 my doctor said my follies were so small, it was so strange i hadn't responded to the meds.  

I went back on cd14 and i had one at 10mm she said it was either a dud cycle or i had already ovulated so she took bloods to see if i did ovulated and, as i thought, i didn't. so she said it was a dud cycle. I kept telling them it was too early for me as i normally ovulated on cd 16-20 so i went back in on cd19 and she found a follie at 18.8mm - she nearly died....couldn't believe she was wrong  

she said it was hiding! the good thing was that she got to know my body and now we understand each other better, so even if this isn't your month, something good can come from it.

I'm starting back on the clomid tomorrow, then injections on Monday to get things moving....hopefully this month we can go for our first IUI and i can join some of you ladies on the 2ww


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Welcome to the newer ladies, I've been reading your stories every day...good luck with your IUI's and follie growths this month.

Emma: really got my fingers crossed for you that you can try this month!

Update from me is minimal really, weirdly I have had absolutely no symptoms this month whatsoever. I've had a dull lower back pain for the last two days but that could be from old back issues anyway and I'm a little bit grumpy too but that could be AF. I don't know whether I want all the "symptoms" I had last month to feel like something might be happening or if I'm happier having none at all.... I just want to test and it's still ages away seeing as I'm only 8DPO.


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

I feel exactly the same Kym! I'm 10DPO, no real symptoms (though I interpret every twinge as a possible something) and the doctor told me not to test before next Friday. Would really like the wait to be over and either start afresh or be insanely happy  

Emz how long is your cycle normally? Your follies might be slow growing at the moment but something can still happen. I had a small follicle turn into an 18mm one in four days, so who knows?


----------



## Emz999 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi Ladies

Good luck to you Kym and Poly-Anna with your 2ww and testing.

My cycles are long averaging 39 days maybe that is why. I did ask my clinic about this and they said that as they now have control over my cycle that I shouldn't expect it be as slow.
I'm currently sat at my desk at work with my hot water bottle on my tummy and a pint of milk in the fridge for later. 

Will find out tomorrow  so PMA all the way through today.


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Lots of baby dust to Kym and Polyanna   I have heard that a lack of symptoms can be a good sign!

Emz, keeping everything crossed for you - hope the milk helps!

Afm, I've just spoken with the nurse - I'm to keep testing (not even a hint of a surge yet) and go for a scan tomorrow if I'm still negative. After that the doc will discuss whether I should trigger or not... I'm thinking I'll suggest bloods to keep them happy, and maybe go natural if they'll let me.


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all,

So I'm going to have to eat my words - just got the faintest little shadow, so my surge is starting...  

Now I'm freaking out that I'm going to miss it. I already feel some twinges (hopefully last minute growth / discomfort from the scan yesterday) aggghhh!


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi everyone, I hope you're all well. 

I'm on a bit of a downer today as it looks like we're out again this month. We've been charting temps for the first time this month and it nosedived at 3am (neither of us are sleeping very well!!), so DP decided to pee on an IC this morning and there's not even a whiff of a line on it (13dpo). We were so hopeful after seeing what we thought was an implantation dip at 9dpo and then a quick rise again the following day, but it looks like it wasn't to be. DP is feeling crampy and looks like AF is definitely on the way. I think we're going to take a break for a couple of months rather than push our way into another cycle, and speak with our consultant about skipping the 3 rounds of medicated IUI route and going straight to IVF. Risky I know, especially when we'd be passing up on free treatment, but the chances of conceiving are so low that I feel we'd be wasting money on more sperm only for it to fail again. At least there's a 60% chance with the IVF rather than the 10-20% with IUI, and we'd only need MOT5 sperm. Are we mad to skip 3 more rounds??


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Starmaker - sorry to hear that this doesn't seem to be your month  I'm in a different situation to you (self funding) and maybe because of that I would take the freebies! Stastically IUI success is supposed to go up with each go, so might be worth a few more punts? Totally get your eagerness to jump to IVF though.

Emz - any news on your follies? Hoping you got some good news today.

Afm, not quite sure how to take my scan. I didn't get my surge yet, and sadly the follicle hasn't grown much  it's just under 19mm. The doc says it could mean it's not a good one, which I'm gutted about. On the other hand I wasn't expecting to ovulate until Monday or Tuesday next week so, I'm not hugely surprised there's been little change. Could it still grow and be fine?? I sure hope so.


----------



## Emz999 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey ladies,

Starmaker, If you have age and health on your side, and as 32Flavours have said the odds of IUI should increase with each attempt I'd be tempted to keep with the freebies but saying that we would only give IUI 3 attempts before moving on to IVF, but again we are self funding also. Best of luck though in what ever you guys choose x.

AFM - Well not to bring more downers to the day but my follies were pretty pathetic to say the least nothing more than 14mm on CD16, so this has been an abandoned cycle  .
The doc seems to think as I have long cycles (Approx 39 days) that they may have started me on too small a dose (37.5) no kidding Sherlock! 

So here I am thinking we can start again in approximately 24 days when AF  is due if my cycle continues as normal, but oh no I'm now told my next AF wont be a usable one as this will be a withdrawal bleed, but instead we have to wait for the next AF after that!!! So obviously I raised this as a concern that it would potentially be end of May before we can try again. So they have given me Norethisterone to take 21 days after my withdrawal AF for 5 days and this then should bring on a "normal" AF around the average 28 days instead of my 39 days. Potentially saving us 10 days of waiting to start again.

All I can say is we'll see... my body it seems isn't the quickest at reacting to the stimms so god knows when I'll be seeing AF.  

Everyone else though PMA for you all hopefully some of us will have the good news soon xx


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey,

Polyanna - good luck! Baby dust all the way.

Emz - sorry to hear your bad news, it's such a long journey that every day counts when you're waiting for the next cycle.

32 - it could still grow, there's time and sometimes I really do think we know our bodies better than a lot of doctors!

Star - so we are self funding 6 rounds of IUI in order to be entitled to 3 free rounds of IVF. I've battled the choice of going straight to IUI so many times but for us it kind of feels like we have to wait out because she we jump to IVF and it doesn't work, which there is a very real chance of, we would have wasted 1 of our "free" goes. However, the 6 rounds of IUI would have cost the same as at least 2 rounds of IVF. It's a constant battle,  hope you find the solution that works for you.

I have a niggling feeling that AF is coming next week. I was emosh yesterday and Ive been grumpy but today, I have literally been starving all day. I'm trying to be positive but I don't want to get my hopes up....


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Emz - I'm so gutted for you  you must feel very frustrated right now. I hope you can get back to a useable cycle really quickly, and that next time they get your meds right from the start xx

Kym - Bless you, keep the positive thoughts coming in. I hope the hunger turns out to be a positive sign!

I've spoken with the nurse I saw on Wednesday, she had a look at the scan from
today and thinks I shouldn't worry as there was growth. Says she's sure I will surge in the next day or too - feeling a lot better now. Time to chill out and enjoy the weekend I think.


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Emz - I'm very sorry to hear your troubles with the slow growing follicles/ long cycles! When you've decided to go on this path the waiting can be hard and it is such a shame that you are out for this and the next cycle!

Starmaker - sad to hear that you are likely unsuccessful this round. I am sure you and your partner will choose what's best for you when you try again.

32Flavours - your follicle doesn't sound like a dud, perhaps you just have an odd growing pattern. Is there even a common growing pattern to follicles? I know they're supposed to increase 1-2 mm a day the few days before ovulation, but what about before then? I permanently have about four 12mm and six 10mm in reserve.

Kym - don't give up just yet, still a full week to go! I was getting prickling and pulling cramps this morning and thought maybe my period was coming early, they've lasted all day but no bleeding. Perhaps it is implantation instead! I do hope so


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Anna - I really hope it is implantation!! 

Just a quick one from me, I had my surge last night (lovely strong positive) - so I'll be booking in for my IUI this afternoon. Just sitting around now, waiting for the clinic to open eek!!


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Thank you all for your very kind words, it's very much appreciated. We done another test this morning on a CBD this time as DP was convinced that the internet cheapy was a dud, but it was another BFN. I think we had a knee-jerk reaction into jumping straight to IVF yesterday and we will probably opt to do the additional 3 rounds of OI-IUI, it would be crazy not to.

32Flavours - you're right, the chances of conceiving do increase the more you try, I just hope our first time "lucky" attempt wasn't as good as it gets, as our odds are obviously now decreasing with every attempt. I'm glad your surge has finally happened and I hope your treatment today goes well. Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to you!!

Emz999 - my partner does have her age and health on her side, so I think we both just have to learn to be a bit more patient!! I'm sorry that you're having a tough time of it at the minute and I'm sure when the time is right, you'll get your BFP. 

Kym - I know we are so lucky to have the large amount of free treatment up here and it's gutting that so many of you guys are having to self-fund. Hang in there over the next week and I really hope you get your BFP. Having now been through 3 rounds, I think it's safe to say that symptom spotting is a complete waste of time!! DP had pretty much nothing first time round and got a BFP, but during these two rounds what we thought was implantation cramps, obviously were not. It really does drive you round the bend!! I'm also curious as to what you decided to do re. a CMV+ or -ve donor (I saw that you commented on a post back in November). DP is also -ve and our previous donor also was, but we're now not allowed to use him again as his UK quota has been reached. You're options really are limited when they have to be -ve, but a nurse at our clinic commented that it really doesn't matter. However, I'm awaiting confirmation from a consultant as it may be too big a risk for us to take as we lost our little boy due to a chromosomal abnormality. I'm also aware that some clinics don't actually allow this anyway.

I see that most of you ladies are currently on medicated IUI treatments and I have a few questions if that's ok? I remember little snippets of information that were given to us at the hospital almost a year ago, but to be honest most of it has gone!! So when in your cycle do you actually start taking drugs and does everyone take the same type? Is it simply a tablet or injections (we both remember this being mentioned as we're not so good with needles)? Do the drugs mess around with your normal cycle length? I also saw some of you talking about follicle size, what is a good and not so good size?? I remember being told that you can produce too many follicles and the cycle could be cancelled, is this 2 for under 40s? Has anyone actually produced too many and then been switched to IVF instead or does the dosage of drugs prevent this from rarely happening? If the cycle is unsuccessful can you go straight into another one?

Sorry for such a long post and all the questions, I'm just trying to focus my mind on something less negative at the minute. 😊 Happy vibes to all of you still in the 2ww.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey guys,

Sorry to hear about the BFNs this month, and good luck to you guys who have yet to test.

Starmaker: in January I was put on clomid - tablet form, 50mgs  is the lowest dose, i was advised to take from cd2 - cd6. I had no response to it. In February they tripled it to 150mg, i definitely responded to that but cycle was cancelled because my lining was too thick. This March cycle I'm on 100mg of clomid and I'm starting injections today. I'm not sure what the injection is called, but they want me to take them because it make one or two follies become dominant fast, it speeds things up. 

I have my first scan this cycle on Wednesday to see how I've responded to todays injection, if things aren't moving i will have another injection Wednesday and they will repeat this process. My doctor is fairly confident that I will respond to these injections so she is monitoring me closely this month.

The medication  didn't mess around with my cycles but it is true, if you over stimulate the cycle is abandoned. For me, if its any more than 3 follies around the same size its abandoned. But I'm in Asia, it may be different in the UK. I can also go straight into another cycle here if it is abandoned. 

Ill let you know how i get on with injection today...dreading either me or my partner doing it  

Good luck all


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Starmaker - Thank you for the baby dust . I hope you and your DP are holding up okay. I wish I could help answer some of your questions but mine was a natural cycle (I didn't even get to use my trigger in the end). The only thing I do know is that the clinic I'm with wouldn't let me proceed if I had more than 2 follies; but I think that can be variable from place to place/depend on your individual case.

Emma - Wishing you lots of luck for Wednesday, I hope you respond really well to the injections 

Afm, I had my IUI Saturday at about 12pm. I've experienced a LOT of discomfort on my right side (where my follicle was) and consequently have absolutely no idea when I ovulated. I had some twinges the night of my positive surge, and then had back and tummy pain just before the IUI that lasted all that day and into the next morning. I've been doing my BBT chart and so far it looks good, but I'm keeping my feet firmly on the ground. I really have no idea whether my timing was dead on or completely off  I guess time will tell.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

32 - Sounds like good timing to me... I always have cramps and back aches when i ovulate and they generally last the entire day...lets pray this is your month  

why wouldn't they let you have the trigger? I'm Guna demand the trigger... although my doctor said she gives the trigger along with the IUI which sounds mental to me but she has 40 years experience so i cant argue with that!! did your clinic take bloods to see if you were close to ovulation?? in my January cycle i had bloods taking which said i was about to ovulate either that evening or the next morning - the results were bang on because i ovulated that evening.  i think for piece of mind i will be getting bloods taking regular on this cycle because the ovulation test sticks don't always work for me.

Baby dust to all


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Aww thank you Emma  from my ov test and BBT chart I know I was at least somewhere in the vicinity of it. So all I can do now is  . It's such a shame the frozen swimmers don't live very long!

I'm not entirely sure what happened with my trigger situation. I saw the nurse on Wednesday and she was debating giving me the trigger there and then, because the follie was 18mm. In the end she told me to take it home with me and take it on Friday if I hadn't surged; however she also told me to book in for another scan on the Friday. When Friday came around I hadn't surged, so she said to go for the scan and let the Doctor decide about the trigger. The Doctor was very anti me doing the trigger that day; I think because she wanted the follicle to grow some more, it was about 18.9mm by then. As it happened I got my surge that night anyway. I wasn't too bothered about having the trigger, as I know I always get a strong positive on the ov sticks and I'm pretty confident I ovulate quite soon after. Looking back the only thing I might have changed is having a blood test like you say, because then I'd have a bit more clarity about when ov actually happened. 

I've felt like it's a really fine balance between what you know about your body, and what the specialists at the clinic can see/predict too. I found that tricky, and felt very responsible for the timing because I wasn't using meds - but also felt worried that meds would leave me completely in the dark because I don't know how I'd respond. Not sure what route I'll take if I do it all again next month.

I think from what you've said (about ov sticks not working so well for you) the trigger would definitely be the right move xx

Any news from anyone else? Thinking of you all


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello all, no news from me as yet! I am on day 13 and really resisting testing, I'll probably cave by tomorrow, although the doctor told me to wait till Friday (which seems like a rather ridiculously long wait to me).

Apologies Starmaker, I'm also on a natural cycle (aside from triggering) so can give no useful advise. I've heard of follicle reductions before, does anyone know more about that?

Emma, best wishes for this month, I really hope you can complete your cycle this time round!  

32Flavours, welcome to the 2ww! I'm glad it all happened for you this weekend


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi ladies, 
I've been absent this last month following a failed IUI in January. We had to have a months break due to DF being on a stag do, at what would have been the crucial time in February (I'm a little bitter about it still!!). It's been a struggle tbh, so sad to see so many bfns this month. 
Just waiting for AF to start again this month, which should be this week. 
x


----------



## Emz999 (Mar 9, 2017)

Afternoon Ladies,

All the luck to those in the the 2ww and fingers crossed for all those testing and scanning this week. 

AFM I'm keeping a low profile atm... it's going to be longest wait for AF this month and next  

Just a wonder - are any of you on injectable stimms and if so did you have to have a withdrawal AF before you could start again?

x


----------



## hopefulnaomi (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi there lovelies, 


I haven't posted in a very long time but I am driving myself CRAZY and looking for anyone to offer advice.

So first donor IUI I had ended in my son. 

I'm now on my second round and having similar if not more intense pregnancy symptoms but the pee sticks say negative. DPO13. Now last time I had a positive DPO 10 and onwards. The thing is that of course pee sticks don't detect pregnancy as this point necessarily but if we have had iui and know exact dates then surely, surely it would have picked hcg up by now if I was pregnant. 

The symptoms persist and now I think it's all in my head. I am driving myself INSANE! 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh Emz  the wait must be torture. I wish I could help with your question. Let's just hope all your patience pays off and your next cycle is the one where you get your BFP!

I'm having a negative day myself - convinced I actually ovulated on Sunday morning as I've had huge temp spikes Monday and today. So that would make ovulation 18+ hours after IUI and therefore probably too late .


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Hang in there ladies, and don't beat yourself up, so much is beyond our control! Hugs to you all.

Well I waited till 14dpo and finally tested this morning! Starmaker, I have to disagree about symptom spotting, I had very clear implantation pains - but I do think the symptoms are so similar to period pain that it's hard to tell for sure. Anyway, I had a BFP! First time lucky, I can't believe it   - despite my small-ish egg and relatively early IUI   . Very much in shock still, I'll test again on Friday as the doctor said and call the clinic then! 

Baby dust to you all


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Anna - I'm absolutely chuffed to bits for you!!!    You are proof that wonderful things can happen  I just knew you had a strong little egg in there! Enjoy every moment of it xxx


----------



## hopefulnaomi (Feb 21, 2015)

Congrats Anna!! 

It pays to wait  a lesson I so wish I would learn. 

I was successful with my first IUI and now have my little boy and like you was in shock for basically the whole pregnancy! But it does happen first time and it is wonderful. 

Enjoy every moment! 

xx


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Fantastic news Anna - its so lovely to get good news on here....especially first time. Can I ask you, what was your donors sperm count?

32 - the egg lives for 24 hours so even if you did ovulate on Sunday you still have a great chance of being preggers.

Emz - the wait is hard but just think everything happens for a reason. I thought i would possibly be pregnant now because we originally planned having IUI in January, but it wasn't meant to be. Ive only just started the injections so i cant answer the question.

AFM - first scan this cycle cd7 - its rather early for me so not expecting huge follies but i am excited to see how thick my lining is after my D&C  

good luck all xx


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you all so much ladies! 32 Flavours I will enjoy!! Naomi I think I'll be like you and remain in shock 

Emma, best of luck for this month, fingers crossed your lining is now sorted and you can move ahead! I'm not sure about the sperm count, I just remember the doctor being impressed with it once they'd defrosted. I bought MOT10 IUI-ready 0.50 ml from Cryos. I guess I picked a good donor


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Congratulations Poly-Anna, fantastic news!! Here's to a happy and healthy next 8 months!

32Flavours - I have everything crossed for you that your timings were spot on, it sounds to me like they were. 

Thank you ladies for getting back to me re. medicated IUI, it sounds like a complete minefield, and is most certainly patient specific. I guess we'll have to just go with the flow. I'm intrigued though that some of you guys were given a trigger shot on a natural cycle, I assumed that was only given on medicated cycles??

Emma82 - How did you get on with the injections? Re. sperm counts, we spoke with our embryologist yesterday as we are currently trying to order more donor sperm from Cryos. She suggested MOT20s for IUI, yet Cryos themselves recommend MOT10s. We used MOT10s (IUI-ready) for our three rounds of unstimulated IUI and got the following sperm counts back after defrosting (I'm told they all had very high mobility): 

July 2016: MOT6-7, Pregnant (so a dud, but not a dud!!)
Feb 2017: MOT24, not pregnant
Mar 2017: MOT13, not pregnant

She laughed when I pointed out the obvious and said "well what do we know?". I really do think its just your luck, you only need one at the end of the day. For peace of mind we've ordered MOT20s (IUI ready) for our next 3 rounds of medicated IUI and MOT5's for IVF (if we get that far).


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey all,

Starmaker - Injections are ok i think!! i was suppose to have scan yesterday but my Embryologist lives in Singapore and said traffic was too bad to come and scan me   she can be a disaster at times. she told me to continue with injections and she'l scan me Friday morning early. Im afraid ill overstimulate, so ive stopped injections today - there is a party going on in my ovaries so I'm not taking anymore.

I should be ok as i'm only on cd8 today... i'm nervous and excited for this scan tomorrow.. i will be devastated if i have another set back  

lets hope things get moving this month


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all,

How are we all doing?

Naomi - any news? 

Emma - I hope your scan goes well xx

Afm, I'm 5dpIUI today and I've had cramps, like af cramps. I don't want to get excited because I get cramps a week before af ... however this is a lot earlier than that so   but perhaps it's also too early for implantation. Or maybe I'm just going mad


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Had scan this morning. Didn't have much of a reaction to the injections but i only took 3 shots at a low dose. I have a few follies on the right the biggest is 10mm and one at 10mm on the left. so its slow again this month but i don't ovulate until cd17/19 so i'm not worried about the slow growth. However, my lining is still thick even after the D&C which i'm disappointed about.

there is so much research online to suggest that thickness isn't a huge problem and its worse if its too thin. I've even read on here about people who got pregnant with a lining of 18mm.

We have decided to stay away from all stimulation from now on as the stims my be causing a thick lining if they are driving my hormones mad. im going o - natural now since i do ovulate on my own anyway. 

I think we will still give it a go this month even with thick lining... everyone is different. lets see how it goes...im back in on tuesday for another scan...

Have a good weekend all x


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

check out this link ladies

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2543019/table/T3/

this study was conducted 2644 cycles and suggests that there is a higher pregnancy rate on >17mm lining  this gives me hope!!! im only on cd9 today and my lining was 11mm so by the time i go for insemination it will be up at the usual 17mm.... still guna give it a go!


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Emma - I think you're doing 100% the right thing, there's a lot to be said for trusting what your body does naturally and the research you found supports it! Wishing you lots of luck.

I'm feeling a bit  today after the cramps yesterday, and felt a bit af-y first thing this morning too. I'm only CD17 so all seems a bit unfair. I honestly think it's af taunting me already.


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

You know 32Flavours I thought the same, but it wasn't! My pains lasted about two days and then I had radiating back pain from travelling. It's not over till it's over.

Emma I agree with 32Flavours, you should definitely give it a go if you ovulate normally, especially seeing the evidence in that study.

Starmaker - thank you!   Fingers crossed it all goes well. I cannot imagine the magnitude of loss you and your partner have had


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Anna  I'm feeling much better today. No cramps or impending af feelings. I'm actually quite at peace with the whole thing (for now!!) xx


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

So, on Mothers Day 2017 - we got a BFP!!! When I say I am in total shock, I mean total shock. I was convinced that AF was coming and even now I'm crampy still but...3 tests yesterday and 1 today indicate that I'm pregnant. 

Now I'm worrying even more as I know we can't scan yet and so the pregnancy isn't confirmed in my eyes until we see a heartbeat. I thought I would be over the moon with excitement but the only feeling that seems to be prevailing is caution. I just really don't want to get my hopes up incase it's a chem pg. Any advice?

I tested on DPIUI  11,12 and 13 with Boots cheapies all BFNs. Tested on CD30 / 18DPIUI with Clearblue Digis and First Response - all 3 BFP. 

Am I just being overly wary? 

I'm flying to Portugal on Weds and now I'm super worried about the flight even though I know that many women fly in the early stages. I am literally going bonkers already!

xox


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Ahhhh! Kym, I'm so happy for you! Congratulations    what wonderful news, and on Mother's Day as well! 

Totally understand why you're feeling cautious, can't give any advice about flying really but is it worth speaking with your GP or clinic about it? It might put your mind at rest. I did a quick google and a lot of what came up said it's fine so long as you aren't high risk (diabetes, high blood pressure etc). 

I'm kind of relieved to hear you felt crampy leading up to your BFP, because I'm feeling like that too. To be honest though I genuinely believe mine is the witch  bit gutting but trying to focus instead on my treatment next month. If you tested on CD18 was af late? Amazing you got BFNs CD11-13 before your BFP, just goes to show that it pays to wait!

Congrats again  xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Congratulations Kym, what a brilliant Mother's day gift! You've now got 8 months of worrying and driving yourself up the wall...and then a lifetime after that! Agree with 32Flavours about speaking to your GP about flying, but I don't think its anything to be concerned about.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey

32 - we couldn't believe that we found out on Mother's Day, what a gift hey?! In terms of AF, I was convinced beyond doubt that she was arriving any day soon, literally beyond doubt. My cycles range from 29 - 36 days so I wouldn't have counted myself as officially late until this coming weekend. However, our clinic told us to test on day 18 if no show so we did. Last month, due to the Clomid I think, I had a 29 day cycle and didn't even need to test to know I was out, this month there was cramping but no bleed so we figured why not just do it!

Thanks Starmaker 

I am waiting on the clinic to call me back and schedule a scan, once I see a heartbeat I think I'll start to believe it. 

I hope this nugget sticks.

Good luck to all of you, sprinkling lots and lots of baby dust your way! x


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Kym that's amazing, congratulations!!   

I've got the same varied cycle length, but I'm definitely past day 36 now. Are you having a scan soon? I won't have mine till week 9.

32 Flavours you might be pregnant yet!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Massive congrats Kym - wonderful news on such a day  

What dosage of clomid were you on? and what was your lining?

I'm off for another scan later...ill keep y'all posted!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Scan was grand!

I'm on CD 13 i have a few follies on the Right biggest 11mm and my dominant is on the left which is 14mm lining at 15mm and 16mm in places. I should ovulate at the weekend so I'm monitoring it... defo going for it this month even if lining is big   

I'll let yall know... there will probably be a new thread by then so ill try to find you guys...


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Emma82 - good to hear things are going to plan this month, got my fingers crossed for you. So what size of follicles and lining are they looking for to be classified as "optimum" conditions for insemination?? We're still in the process of sorting our next lot of donor sperm but once that's dealt with we'll be pushing to get started on the medicated IUI asap (probably at the beginning of May).

32Flavours - when is your OTD?


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Emma - that's great news, sounds like your follies are coming along nicely. I would think a thick lining is a good thing, as your embryo will have something to bury into 

Starmaker - Glad things are moving forward for you. Do you know what medication you might have in May? My clinic said they'd do a medicated cycle with me if this one is unsuccessful, but no idea what that will really entail.

My OTD isn't until Monday 3rd!! To be honest I don't think I'll make it that long - willpower wise or af wise! I'll probably test Saturday which will be 14dpIUI. It's been a weird 2 weeks, the cramps have really thrown me off. I had more mild cramps yesterday but they've gone today. Not sure what to make of it all, but my money is still on af coming.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks guys.... its bitter sweet really, our clinic didn't say DONT inseminate.... but made it clear that our chances of pregnancy are decreased because of my thick lining...

Starmaker - they would like it between 10 and 15..... i say, hey...whats another 2mm   good luck to you guys in May  

Regarding follies... my doc said they can trigger anything over 16mm... my follies grow so slowly, but they bloody well grow, my RE is always saying "they should be this size on this day etc" I say, everyone is different, we are not the same and if we were, how boring would your job be   - i think she understood that lol

I really hope we are successful this time round, not just because of the obvious, perhaps it can be a learning curve for them and they will stop scaring people away once their lining goes over 15mm...

Hang in there 32 - dont test too early, the trigger can give faulse results!! best of luck with it


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi All, sounds like lots of progress. And more good news in the group 😚

I started injections Monday with first scan booked for Saturday morning. I don't feel like I'm as worried about it this month, I'm just trying to carry on as normal. Eating healthily, (drinking coffee) and trying to get plenty of sleep. I might even partake in some exercise if I can find the energy! 

I'll probably see a few of you in the new forum Saturday. Good luck to those of you with bfp's, it gives me hope x


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all,

Just a quick one from me...

I'm in utter shock. I got a BFP   this morning on a clear blue digital : pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! I'm only 11dpo so can't quite believe it.

My cramps stopped on Monday, and the only other symptom I've had has been increased hunger for the last 48 hours (and I mean INCREASED, like I'm eating every couple of hours ).

So happy, just hoping it sticks and that the trend of BFPs continues on this thread!!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh my goodness thats wonderful 32flavours...and first time too - congrats  

i cant remember, did you have the trigger shot? and how soon after you got your surge did you have IUI?  I got my surge last night, called my doctor to arrange bloods for this morning...then got a negative on the OTK   had bloods taken anyway, so just have to wait now..


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you Emma  I'm over the moon!

I didn't have a trigger shot in the end. I literally caught my surge as it started. My clinic told me to test 8am and 8pm everyday, but I tested more than that!! I got an almost positive at 10pm and a definite positive at 11pm. I had the IUI 13 hours later at 12pm... I was worried it was too early, but I also knew that I tend to ovulate pretty quick (around 24 hours later). There's a possibility I even ovulated after 12 hours as I got my first pains 30 mins before I went down for the IUI. But I guess I'll never know!!

Oooh so you might be heading in today then?? I will keep everything crossed for you, and sending heaps and heaps of baby dust your way. Please keep us updated xxx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

32Flavours - Congratulations, this is brilliant news! I knew your timings were pretty much bang on!!   Hoping your little bean hangs on tight and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Emma82 - you're right, everyone is different and it would be a very boring world if we were all the same! Do you think they'll do the IUI soon? Can you push them even if your lining is a bit thicker than they hoped for?

Turtledove - yup, we'll see you in the thread next month!


----------



## Emz999 (Mar 9, 2017)

Good morning ladies,

Wow this is all amazing BIG   to you and so much luck for the future to all those who have the BFPs


I will no doubt see you on next months thread.

xx


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Chuffed for you 32 - it does give me hope.

I got a faulse positive which was excepted since it was only cd14 for me.  I'm due to ovulate on cd19 which is Monday.  I'm guna do way more ovulation testing now going by 32flavours information..

Starmaker - I'm doing the IUI this month for sure...you never know until you try lol... they are happy to do it but said my chances are lower...im guna give it a shot and be prepared for good or bad news.

Ill defo keep you all in the loop x


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Congratulations 32flavours! I'm so chuffed for you! 
I agree, I hope this trend of good news continues. Is so nice to see people I started this journey with a couple of months ago get good news


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Wonderful news 32Flavours!!

Emma I did get the trigger shot and had IUI 20 hours later, I think 32Flavours and myself both had treatment quite soon after LH surge (artificial or no). All the best wishes for those of you trying, fingers crossed for loads of BFP's (I'll keep an eye out for all of them!!).


----------

